# New Zealand Nationals 2016



## jbrungar (Oct 27, 2016)

New Zealand Nationals 2016 will take place on the 3rd and 4th of December at the QBE Stadium in Auckland.

For details and registration see https://www.speedcubing.nz/event/new-zealand-nationals-2016


----------



## tx789 (Oct 27, 2016)

A two day comp will be interesting more events and rounds. Possibly for three rounds of 2x2, pyra and skewb. 

Will there be FMC mean of 3? If so how will if affect competing in other events. 

Also since this is in Auckland I feel this will be bigger than the Palmy comp. However being two days could affect some.


----------



## Espeoncuber (Nov 21, 2016)

Cut off for 5x5 3 mins hmmm.


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Nov 21, 2016)

Hopefully where some BLD OcRs will happen!


----------

